# CLEANFEST - 8th September



## macca666

Anyone on here going to this at Ingliston or been before?

Picked up tickets for £8 on Itison and following Keepitcleanuk on Instagram there looks to be some decent cars on show.

Just wondered if anyone has any feedback on it?


----------



## ColinG

Hadn’t heard anything about this, looks like it might be ok.


----------



## Jack

I'm going. I was there last year and it was a good show, a good variety of cars and some good chat. This year is looking to be bigger as they have two halls


----------



## rojer386

Jack said:


> I'm going. I was there last year and it was a good show, a good variety of cars and some good chat. This year is looking to be bigger as they have two halls


Are there many traders at this?


----------



## Lewis_RX8

Something detailing related in scotland :car:
Will have to look into this


----------



## Jack

rojer386 said:


> Are there many traders at this?


Not to many last year there was wowos, sams and a couple of others who sold a small selection, from what I can remember


----------



## macca666

So the show was pretty decent a lot of good looking cars there.

I got the itison deal so 16 quid for 2 tickets and it was definitely worth that. Think it was 18 quid on the day per ticket not sure I'd have paid that. Here's some pics of the day for anyone that's interested :thumb:


































































































































































































































Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## scooobydont

Thanks for the pics. Once I saw the entry price it was a no for me, just to expensive. There was also a car meet at Knockhill that day that had a lot of show cars as well so popped up there instead (no pics sorry).

I definitely need to get another old beetle in my life.


----------



## Andyblue

Looks like it was a good day with plenty of cars there. Any traders ? 

Think the price you paid was good, not sure I’d be paying hate price ...


----------



## macca666

scooobydont said:


> Thanks for the pics. Once I saw the entry price it was a no for me, just to expensive. There was also a car meet at Knockhill that day that had a lot of show cars as well so popped up there instead (no pics sorry).
> 
> I definitely need to get another old beetle in my life.


Was that the Paul Walker day Scooby? Was it any good? If so I saw it advertised but I'd already bought tickets for CLEANFEST. 8 quid was ok I thought though parking was 5 quid as well 

There was a couple of nice Scoobys there including the P1 in my pics :thumb:


----------



## joe_con19

Gutted ive just noticed this thread as I would of liked to of went! Wish there was more like this in Scotland


----------



## macca666

Andyblue said:


> Looks like it was a good day with plenty of cars there. Any traders ?
> 
> Think the price you paid was good, not sure I'd be paying hate price ...


Bit disappointing in that respect Andy there wasnt many thought maybe Wowos, infinity wax, in2detailing or BMD mightve been there but they werent.

There was some tuning companies and air suspension along with Autosmart, kleenfreaks and another couple whos name escape me just now but prices weren't really discounted as far as i could see. One stall was doing carpro gear with 10% off if you spent over 40. Which took them down to the prices you can get off traders on here before any DW discount 

Might be my first car show I never bought anything :lol:


----------



## macca666

joe_con19 said:


> Gutted ive just noticed this thread as I would of liked to of went! Wish there was more like this in Scotland


It's on every year round about this time mate so maybe next year.. Keep an eye out on itison for discount tickets as well :thumb:


----------



## John-R-

macca666 said:


> Was that the Paul Walker day Scooby? Was it any good? If so I saw it advertised but I'd already bought tickets for CLEANFEST. 8 quid was ok I thought though parking was 5 quid as well
> 
> There was a couple of nice Scoobys there including the P1 in my pics :thumb:


I know the lad with the P1, he's currently building another one :thumb:

The MK2 Mexico is stunning.

Shame the date clashed with the SLS / Paul Walker day at K'Hill otherwise I'm sure it would have been busier.

John


----------



## scooobydont

Yup, it was the Paul Walker tribute. The level of cars wasn't as good as cleanfest from a detailing perspective but there were a lot of cars, mostly heavily modified. It was probably more for the younger generation (showing my age now) to be honest but there were still some cracking cars on show. Plus I have a season pass for knockhill so it was free for me.


----------



## Bodarville

I stopped going to the Paul Walker tribute a couple of years ago, can’t be bothered being stuck in a show all day anymore, some of the racing’s good to watch though.

£18 a tickets a bit steep for Cleanfest, and a fiver to parks just taking the ****, in my opinion. They’d probably get more people through the door if the pricing was more reasonable. 

Quite a negative post that, wasn’t meant to be 😂


----------



## macca666

Bodarville said:


> I stopped going to the Paul Walker tribute a couple of years ago, can't be bothered being stuck in a show all day anymore, some of the racing's good to watch though.
> 
> £18 a tickets a bit steep for Cleanfest, and a fiver to parks just taking the ****, in my opinion. They'd probably get more people through the door if the pricing was more reasonable.
> 
> Quite a negative post that, wasn't meant to be 😂


I agree. think they were cheaper if you bought in advance and even cheaper through itison :lol:

Think also they said the parking charge was the venues not theirs.......though i didnt think I paid parking at the Scottish Car Show a couple of year back.....


----------



## Andyblue

macca666 said:


> Bit disappointing in that respect Andy there wasnt many thought maybe Wowos, infinity wax, in2detailing or BMD mightve been there but they werent.
> 
> There was some tuning companies and air suspension along with Autosmart, kleenfreaks and another couple whos name escape me just now but prices weren't really discounted as far as i could see. One stall was doing carpro gear with 10% off if you spent over 40. Which took them down to the prices you can get off traders on here before any DW discount
> 
> Might be my first car show I never bought anything :lol:


Oh that's a shame... with the amount of cars on show, would have thought they'd have sold quite a bit...


----------

